# Meat grinder for processing



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

I've bought some of the cheaply and they all broke. For you guys that process your deer, ducks or geese, which meat grinder would you suggest in the $300-400 range??


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well in that price range you won't get the ones that can kick out meat fast.... You will be buying a 1/4 or 1/3 HP grinder. I myself have a 1 1/2 hp grinder and that thing slings meat in a hurry. But if you are doing small batches at a time these others are ok but you need to be careful and not do too much to burn out the motor. What I am getting at is don't try to grind up 2 deer all at once with the lower HP motors. Or do 100 lbs or duck and goose. I hope you get the idea. I see Cabela's is running sales now. The 3/4 HP is in your price range. I have the cabela's model 1 1/2 HP. I bought it 10 years ago and it runs like a champ still today. (Back then it was in the price range you are looking at :wink

But look at

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/ele ... t-grinders

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/_ ... t104798880


----------



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I was looking at the 3/4 HP. Do you think that's a good one?

For the money, is Cabelas as good as LEM?

Jut checking because I bought a cheapo from Cabelas several years ago, and it broke quickly. (Plastic parts where the grinding attachment joins the motor unit).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well if you bought the smaller cabela's ones. they were all plastic. The commercial grade ones have metal parts other than the actual cooling fan.

I have the cabela's model and love it. I would call and just ask them. I am sure the ones you bought before where the $100 versions grinders. that were meant to be used in a kitchen setting.....ie grinding 2 lbs of chuck roast for a meat loaf. Like the kitchen aid type things.

If the 3/4 HP one is a "commercial grade". I think it would be ok. But you never know until you see it in person.

Like I mentioned before. it all depends on how much you are looking to do at a time. If it was 20 lbs total (ie 10 lbs of game meat and 10 lbs of trim). The 3/4 HP will do just time. But if you are looking to do 100 lbs + at a time.... Get the 1 to 1 1/2 HP. But again that is about doubled in price.

They way I look at it... in my area it costs $100 per deer to have it cut up, ground, and packaged. That is not even having it made into anything other than burger. In 5 years you have your grinder pretty much paid for. Then add in the fact you are doing ducks and geese. Then you will have all your buddies and family members wanting you to grind up everything for them....so take what they pay you in beer on top of it. HAHA. The last part is how I get paid to do a good deed.

Side story. A friend of mine a few years ago brought up some deer roasts he wanted to grind and make jerky out of. So he asked if I would grind it for him and he would help. I asked how many lbs of venison he had that he wanted to grind. He replied it was 4 zip lock freezer bags. I said come on over. Well he told his wife it would take us about 2 hours to do this. Well he brought a 24 pk of beer. Lets just put it this way....it took me longer to clean up the grinder that it did to double grind the venison. We just had to drink some of the beer watching football so it filled up the 2 hours he told his wife he was going to be gone. HAHA.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We don't grind a lot of meat so the grinding attachment for the wifes Kictchen Aid mixer does a fine job. I some times when I want a very small amount of ground meat throw some stew meat in the food processer.

A friend has this model it is about 6 years old and still goes strong. He grinds much more than I do.

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/ae-g12nm.html

This one I think would be a good one also.

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/b ... indul.html

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

We have used a 3/4hp for the last few years, no problems.


----------

